# Intro



## Blunty1466868008 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi guys, just a quick intro to say hi and why i've joined the forum.

I have since a child been very active right up to my mid to late 20's having been into athletics and training at various clubs and gyms from approx 7-8 years old.

It was around the age of 30 I broke both my ankles (don't ask) and following bone grafts from my hips to repair my ankles I was in constant pain from mild to excrutiating(sp) so I have laid off training ever since.

(Now mid 40's)

The crazy thing is, my mind thinks I'm still in my 20's and wants to do all sorts of things but my body keeps saying "NO"!

Sooo, what I want to do is get back into training and lose some of the flab that I have gained over the past few years.

I cant run due to the ankle issue but non weight bearing exercises like cycling, swimming, most gym based training is ok.

Any tips on how best to cut approx 2 stone would be appreciated.

I'm not into lose weight quick pills and certainly not surgery, but prefer the good old work hard sweat it out approach.

Never ever having trained to lose weight some pointers would be much appreciated.

I look forward to your replies.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Blunty, I'd say train using movements not involving much/any ankle acitvity. You should be fine with all upper body stuff which can be done seated so as not to add to the weight on your ankles.

To burn fat why don't you swim or use the stationery bike? Neither should stress your ankles.

My friend, Harry Ogg, shattered one ankle so badly they said he'd never walk on it again, he competed last weekend at the Arnold Classic.


----------



## Fatman (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Blunty, ouch, sir, start the day with porridge, it's boring but it's really helped me curb my appetite through the morning, I'm trying to lose 3 stone and I (think) i'm starting to notice my belly shrinking a little after four weeks so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Good on ya mate and welcome to the board!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum bud

~All the best


----------

